# Macrothele calpeiana



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone familiar/had this species..?

Sometimes known as 'Spanish Funnel Web'?

Apparently not a 'true' spider (not sure?).

Read on the net that they are essentially a protected species, in Spain, yet I have seen them for sale, by reputable dealers..


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

YouTube - Britains Funnel Web Spider

Seems as if they may be migrating here...


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe the spider in the video is known as Segestria florentina. Would like to find one and keep it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ask incubus hes the funnel web guy


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Willenium said:


> I believe the spider in the video is known as Segestria florentina. Would like to find one and keep it.


We get these round here. I had one in bed with me one night! If I find another one wandering round, you're welcome to it.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Soon we won't have to pay for our exotics by the sound of things!!! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> We get these round here. *I had one in bed with me one night!* If I find another one wandering round, you're welcome to it.


So.

You have a spider in your kitchen,_ and_ now these in your bed.

You need a hoover.

:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Willenium said:


> I believe the spider in the video is known as Segestria florentina. Would like to find one and keep it.


One species I spotted for sale was said to be about 5cm, and is £8, I think.

So reasonably big.

Sort of.

:lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

lol i have literally hudreds of these tube web spiders in a brick wall in my garden they have been there as long as i can remember. i feed them crickets occasionally... always thought they were native?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Willenium said:


> I believe the spider in the video is known as Segestria florentina. Would like to find one and keep it.


Spot on iv even been asked to Id some of thesethey wer living one one face of a row of houses.. Theyr aggresive little dudes but very pretty.


As for Macrothele calpaiena, theyr quite small, theyre hexalthilids, another group in Mygalomorphae. very hostile, or atleast mine was. it would charge out of its burrow fangs raised if u stepped wuite hard as you walk past the shelf, lol territorial, the poison isnt particularly noted, although i would still advice much caution, its not likely to cause any serious problems. 





mygalomorphae, The fangs sit parallel (unlike truespiders ) -Selenocosmia 'sumatra'









in Araneomorphae (True spiders) the fangs have a pincer action and close towards each other 
Segestria florentina male 

















Just an excuse to show off the Segestria, lol theyr wicked things


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tokay said:


> lol i have literally hudreds of these tube web spiders in a brick wall in my garden they have been there as long as i can remember. i feed them crickets occasionally... always thought they were native?


I wonder if they are the same species that are commonly known as the Spanish FW?

With you being in Devon, it is possible, you are quite far south, etc.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> I wonder if they are the same species that are commonly known as the Spanish FW?
> 
> With you being in Devon, it is possible, you are quite far south, etc.


nope, nothign alike..
Segestria are true spiders, Macrothele are mygalo.

so pretty opposite 


M calpeiana is commonly called the spanish FW tho:2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Anyone familiar/had this species..?
> 
> Sometimes known as 'Spanish Funnel Web'?
> 
> ...


Kept and bred this sp, Lee had some for sale a good while ago, may be worth asking him if he can get more in?

Prolific webbers, make GBB's webs look like an amateur, amazingly fast/skittish and not afraid to give you a bite.

Will dig some pics out I have.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Kept and bred this sp, Lee had some for sale a good while ago, may be worth asking him if he can get more in?
> 
> Prolific webbers, make GBB's webs look like an amateur, amazingly fast/skittish and not afraid to give you a bite.
> 
> Will dig some pics out I have.


That would be great.

I have seen one for sale on a UK site, for £8.


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> That would be great.
> 
> I have seen one for sale on a UK site, for £8.


 
recently ? , what site is it mate ? ,


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Kept and bred this sp, Lee had some for sale a good while ago, may be worth asking him if he can get more in?
> 
> Prolific webbers, make GBB's webs look like an amateur, amazingly fast/skittish and not afraid to give you a bite.
> 
> Will dig some pics out I have.


Just so you know these are infact European protected species and as such the trade in them is restricted if you have not got the corect documetation. 

SpringerLink - Journal Article


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> Soon we won't have to pay for our exotics by the sound of things!!! :lol2:


WOO HOO Bring on the Pokies in our local Park LOOOOL:mf_dribble:


----------

